# 1st MUSKIE



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

My 1st ever Muskie 23in from
lake Milton


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice. Got my first kayak musky this year as well.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice Pike! I never caught any Pikes or Muskys yet. 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

By the pics the I checked out it is a MUSKIE 
Thanks guys and congrats on your catches also where did you catch them at ?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Nice catch man. Would love to get into a musky like you caught or even a pike from a kayak. Guess I will have to take one for the team and spend more time on the water. Congrats again on your first Muskie.


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

First muskie from a lawnchair on a kayak while shirtless......can't write stuff that good


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That's some funny sh!?t Dave


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

cmiller said:


> Nice Pike! I never caught any Pikes or Muskys yet.


It's a muskie. Pikes have a dark background with lighter spots/stripes.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

The Muskie is good.... but that chair is awesome!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha Riverrunner88....them native guys.............

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys are just jealous ! LOL


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

There's no lawn chair in any of my native yaks... how did you get that thing in your kayak? It didn't slide around?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not yet bassyakker...wait till you turn stuhlys age, you'll have a lawn chair lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Tiger muskie? Nice yak fish.

What, no comments on the Fu Man Chu?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

They are gonna have la-z-boys and electronic recliners with little plasma tv's in kayaks soon. And I don't mean because the manufacturers are going to put them there...lol

Nice Muskie! What a fish


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I happen to know a fellow yakker who has a lowrance on his yak that is big enough to be a tv...(I'm jealous of it too)

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard that guy is pretty awesome 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

He's ok

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I heard he's got a light system on his kayak that would put a night club to shame as well


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard that when he does push ups...he doesn't push up, he pushes the earth down........hey stuhly what did it bite on? Still on topic mods! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Boy oh boy. Where is the love around here ! No my beach chair didn't slide around at all ! I took the straps off the other seat and mounted them to this chair!








I'm already looking to upgrade to a 
5 post. Tommy Bahama beach chair


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Here it is Will be ordered soon


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Oooh....matching colors! What an innovator. I'm proud to say that I've pedaled your legendary yak!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Stuhly said:


> Here it is Will be ordered soon


Nice looking chair and it reclines too! 

Costco has very similar Tommy Hilfiger beach chairs for about $25. They are back pack style with a little cooler pouch on the back. We bought two more, we're really happy with the first two we bought two years ago.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

About time lol. Just busted some chops.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I know Chrome you can't wait to try it out again with the new seat Right


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Stuhly said:


> I know Chrome you can't wait to try it out again with the new seat Right


I would be honored just to be in your kayaks presence once again....new seat or not.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

From the pic i was wondering if there was a fishermans witness protection program. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^ that's funny. That was a practice shot pic for KWs they need to have the date on the pic


----------

